# It was fun while it lasted (not really)



## ZStab15

I just want to take some time to say thanks to all the developers who stuck by the charge and kept it moving after everyone else moved on. I just got my new droid dna today and am now leaving my charge behind. Good luck to who is still trying to rough it out with their charge.


----------



## ashan723

I too would like to thank all the developers and it was fun! I moved onto an S4 and really, really, really enjoy it! The charge will now be my tethering device and I learned a lot about the smartphone and android world from it.

Special thanks to dwitherell and Mark (imnuts)!


----------



## SShafranko

I would also like to thank all the Charge devs especially Dwitherell and Imnuts. I learned how to flash for the first time on my charge. Actually still using it with newest build of Tweaked.????


----------

